# Fat Man Porter-Homebrew



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

This is my next homebrew project!!! My 3rd . Was supposed to brew this today, but it was raining outside...so my brew buddy said we'll brew it next Saturday morning. it rains alot in the afternoon here in Florida.

"Named after one of the end products of the Manhattan Project, this is an explosive porter...literally. When first brewed by Adam,(he's a guy at the store), two packages of dry yeast were used and the lid of the fermenter was blown across the room during fermentation.:rThis Porter , after aging for about 2 weeks, has a smooth and almost sweet character to it. It is an easy to drink, dark-as-night ale."

If anyone is interested, pm me your addy and I'll send you a copy of the recipe. They guy at the Brew store, said that this is one of the best kits they have. I CAN"T WAIT!!!! Will update as I go.:tu


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds REAL good! Looking forward to hearing how it comes out!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Brewed this up today...beautiful weather, also. The Chocolate malt in this smell real good when we steeped the grains.:dr


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Transfered to the carboy. Man, this brew smells good. Can't wait till it's ready to drink!!:ss


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

WOW!!! This has been an up and down experience. First, we used a different yeast this time. It was dry yeast. So, during the fermentation, the air lock didn't bubble.

So we waited the 7 days, and when we opened the fermenter it had the film on the sides, so it did it's job....but it was fast. So, we transfered to the secondary and waited. Bottled, and waited 2 weeks. Opened one on Thanksgiving and .
It had carbination, but it was flat? No head. The recipe said that it would be ready in 2 weeks. 

Well, I had one last night, and .........:chk

It was great!!! It took a month and a half to get there, but it has a nice head,good carbination with some body to it. The taste is a nice smooth coffee flavor, with a sweet/hopps finish.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds awesome Mike...Porters and Stouts are definitely my favorites. Glad it cam out so well! :tu


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I gotta get down there and drink some of this famous home brew


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

very cool, I'm glad you followed up on this thread. Homebrewing sounds like fun.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> WOW!!! This has been an up and down experience. First, we used a different yeast this time. It was dry yeast. So, during the fermentation, the air lock didn't bubble.


Ugg, Mike it seems I'm having this "no bubble" trouble from my Oktoberfest. yeah, it's a lager and not sitting at the coolest temp, but I wasn't expecting to have this issue. Maybe it is just fermenting slower?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Ugg, Mike it seems I'm having this "no bubble" trouble from my Oktoberfest. yeah, it's a lager and not sitting at the coolest temp, but I wasn't expecting to have this issue. Maybe it is just fermenting slower?


P.S.: PM me the recipe for the porter, please.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Ugg, Mike it seems I'm having this "no bubble" trouble from my Oktoberfest. yeah, it's a lager and not sitting at the coolest temp, but I wasn't expecting to have this issue. Maybe it is just fermenting slower?


It might be? I'm going to start making a log book from now on. I know that lager yeast has to be at a cooler temp and is "bottom fermenting". All I know this stuff turned to the good within the last week and is spot on now.:tu

The term , "Patience is a virtue" applies to Homebrewing.


----------

